# Meet Taz



## Kitah (Dec 22, 2008)

My new kitten  took him home yesterday which was my last day of horse placement. Please guys no comments about scrubbies, killing kittens etc. this cat wil be soley indoors. These kittens are a bit odd in that they are inbred (their dad is also their half-brother) but I love them all the same.

Just thought I'd share


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 22, 2008)

Very Cute, i would love another cat, mine is 13 and on her last legs..


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Kitah (Dec 22, 2008)

aww  I now have 3 at the moment. Misty (my nearly 3yo girl thats more like a dog than a cat) will be coming with me to townsville and Taz will be her new companion. The third boy is nearly 10 and I don't think he'd cope at all with the move.

I'm sure your girls had a great life with you


----------



## Jewly (Dec 24, 2008)

That is a gorgeous cat and they are beautiful photos.

I have 3 cats as well. Oscar is a big ginger tom that is known as grumpy old man cause he has had a scowl on his face ever since I bought the others home. Then there's Elly, a little ginger female who is gorgeous but I call her my dumb blonde cause she's not the brighest little kitty. Then there's Ebony a black female who is a nervous little thing because I think she was mistreated as a kitten before we got her. She's such a short stocky little cat and is really heavy for her size.


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Dec 24, 2008)

awwww so gorgeous! I love its eyes!


----------



## jasontini (Dec 24, 2008)

Sooooo cuuute...!!! love the stripes on him..
Heres my 2 cheeky boys, Storm n Stitch..


----------



## sigridshurte (Dec 24, 2008)

ow soooo cute


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 24, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> Very Cute, i would love another cat, mine is 13 and on her last legs..



That's a shame, mine won't die, she's nearly 17 and is still like a kitten!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 24, 2008)

join a cat forum


----------



## HoffOff (Dec 24, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> join a cat forum


Join a hate forum
Did you notice this is in other animals?.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 24, 2008)

snakeman112 said:


> Join a hate forum
> Did you notice this is in other animals?.


 
I thought you where suspended for posting links in every thread to that herp forum and were going out with a bang cause you didnt wanna use this forum no more, probably stupid of me to say that, I have done it twice leaving the forum, first time I left for like a few months, second time, not even a day:lol:


----------



## Kitah (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing about your cats guys  I love gingers! 

This lil boy is a terror sometimes lol! he woke me up last night by pouncing on my ear to then bite and paw at it.. He also seems to love my hair (Its down to my backside and always plaited) and thinks its a toy- always running up my back!


----------



## bredli_lover (Dec 24, 2008)

awww what a cute little kitten!


----------



## Boney (Dec 24, 2008)

you take a nice photo thats for sure. im not a cat person but its cute .. is this the cat you had to talk your parents into letting you get from a old thread?


----------



## Kitah (Dec 24, 2008)

Kind of Antaresia  Its from the same litter, but I chose a different kitten to the one I originally wanted; I chose the first one because I simply loved its colour... but it was a hyperactive little kitten and never sat still and wasn't interested in people for company, so figured its not the cat for me.

And I forgot to mention.. I actually gave up with my parents as I was pretty sure it'd be a no.. but then the night before my last day at the stud they said I could get a kitten provided that when I go back to uni it goes with me, whether I myself can take it or if it has to be rehomed; fair enough, I respect that


----------



## Boney (Dec 24, 2008)

ok. well im glad you got the one that suits you its cute! ive just got a small dog and you get attached to them they can be great fun ...


----------



## Kitah (Dec 24, 2008)

I agree, its so easy to get attached! and I'd rather get the one thats slightly less 'pretty' colour wise if its better suited to me


----------



## Tsubakai (Dec 24, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> My new kitten  took him home yesterday which was my last day of horse placement. Please guys no comments about scrubbies, killing kittens etc. this cat wil be soley indoors. These kittens are a bit odd in that they are inbred (their dad is also their half-brother) but I love them all the same.
> 
> Just thought I'd share



Striped like a tiger. Very cute




ryanharvey1993 said:


> join a cat forum





ryanharvey1993 said:


> I thought you where suspended for posting links in every thread to that herp forum and were going out with a bang cause you didnt wanna use this forum no more, probably stupid of me to say that, I have done it twice leaving the forum, first time I left for like a few months, second time, not even a day:lol:



Way to really add value to the forum. Keep up the good work!






Tool.


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 2, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I thought you where suspended for posting links in every thread to that herp forum and were going out with a bang cause you didnt wanna use this forum no more, probably stupid of me to say that, I have done it twice leaving the forum, first time I left for like a few months, second time, not even a day:lol:[/quote
> haha, got nothing to do with this buddy


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 2, 2009)

They are all absolutely beautiful cats... I think Storm and Stitch are SO unusual in their patterns! Thank you for sharing!!

Are you going to be able to take it to Uni? If not what will you do?


----------



## Slateman (Jan 2, 2009)

I love the photography work.


----------



## dunmovin (Jan 2, 2009)

A very nice Antaresia kittoni you have there lol
Your photography is bloody brilliant !!!!

Cheers


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 2, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> A very nice Antaresia kittoni you have there lol
> Your photography is bloody brilliant !!!!
> 
> Cheers


 
Lol... What a GREAT Species!! Very funny Dunmovin. And yeah- you are great with a camera!!


----------



## Kitah (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys  Unfortunately misty, one of my other cats (my fav animal of all time, behaves more like a dog than a cat) HATES the kitten as of yet (kitten been home for what, 2 weeks now? But she's slowly starting to tolerate it a bit more.. Found a rental in Tville where I can keep my pets, though unfortunately its quite a way from teh uni and costs more than my original limit, but if it means I can have my pets.. lol

So Turt (my kreffts boy, 3YO TODAY! HAPPY B'DAY TURT!), Misty, Taz and Casper (My betta/siamese fighting fish) will all be coming with me 

And thanks for the kind comments on the photos; I LOVE photography! just wish I could get access to more herps to get photos of


----------



## atothej09 (Mar 28, 2011)

My snake would love to eat that...*yum*


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 28, 2011)

kitty has ear mites. and you stole my rats name


----------



## Kitah (Mar 28, 2011)

This thread was started in 2008... And no he didn't have ear mites.


----------



## guzzo (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice photos


----------



## marcmarc (Mar 28, 2011)

I'll admit I like cats, more than dogs, but not more than reptiles! Our cat is strictly an indoor cat, sometimes goes out the backyard with us and kept a close eye on. I really don't like seeing cats roaming outdoors and I think it is very irresponsible on the owners part. I see cats hiding in the reeds of the stream in front of my house at night.
Sorry to change the subject, yes that is a cute cat!!


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 28, 2011)

what a beautiful cat!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 28, 2011)

Asharee133 said:


> kitty has ear mites. and you stole my rats name


 
This kitty doesn't have ear mites... that is just dirty ears. Probably best not to make statements about things you don't know.

Great photography of a lovely kitten. What camera did you use?


----------



## Kitah (Mar 28, 2011)

Even though this is a really old thread, thanks guys  The camera was my old Fuji Finepix S5700 - its kind of a 'hybrid' camera- more features than a standard point and shoot, but not as good as a dSLR. 

These photos were all taken at the farm where I got Taz from, and his ears were dirty. Needles to say they were clean soon after I got him home


----------

